# New Holland TS 90



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

The clutch master cylinder started leaking and I bought a rebuild kit for it for 85.06 vs 250.00 for a new one. My question is, has anyone rebuilt one without taking it off.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

That's interesting. My TS100 has an electric clutch.

The brake master cylinder was leaking through the piston seals and I bought an aftermarket one which the dealer fitted. It was awkward to fit. The new one leaked through the high pressure joins and had to be re-done.

Roger


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I went ahead and took it off, wasn't a big deal at all! Our TS115 has a electric clutch.


----------

